# Ben Affleck to play Batman in upcoming movie



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck confirmed to play the Dark Knight in the Man of Steel sequel, at least according this to tweet by IGN and a bunch of others. Other sites have it as "more to come".

Source
Source 2

Now that I think about it, I won't right it totally off, he MIGHT be able to pull it off. But I don't know, the voice is what throws me off, is he gonna pull a Bale and rudhuhduhduhduhduhduhd


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck is a perfectly capable actor and director, if recent years have taught us anything.

Let's not judge and think Bale was the BEST BATMAN.

Besides Batman is like the least interesting character in Batman movies, let's be honest.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ben Affleck is a perfectly capable actor and director, if recent years have taught us anything.
> 
> Let's not judge and think Bale was the BEST BATMAN.
> 
> Besides Batman is like the least interesting character in Batman movies, let's be honest.


 
He would make a good Wayne, but Batman? I don't know.... hopefully he doesn't talk like a dog like Bale did. And Batman is the least interesting? Ya because Talia, Bane, Robin, Mr. Freeze totally stole the show.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 23, 2013)

I would either Get Val Kilmer or George Clooney for Batman vs Superman.......THOSE were the Best Batmen ever 

All i can say is Rubber Nipples.......


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't see Ben pulling off Batman, Agreed I'm not sure his voice would work for Batman. Maybe he will be a mute batman


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2013)

Keep in mind, when Heath Ledger was cast as The Joker in Dark Knight, look how that turned around. While this is incredibly weird, Affleck MIGHT be able to pull off the best Batman.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2013)

I never cared much for superheroes anyway.
Prolly cause they're not that popular in Europe...

Anyway, Affleck as batman?
This might be interesting.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya because Talia, Bane, Robin, Mr. Freeze totally stole the show.


 
But that's right. Batman movies are pretty much always about the villain, and they're the most remembered part of the films they're in by far (Jack Nicholson's Joker, Heath Ledger's Joker, Tom Hardy's Bane, Arnold's Mr. Freeze, Jim Carrey's Riddler, etc.). The villains are flamboyant and memorable, with the funny quips and quotable speeches; most of the time, Batman's just there to act heroically stoic (and/or stoically heroic) and then punch them in the jaw.

As for the news at hand... eh? I think Affleck's a fine enough actor, but I'm not sure if he's really the Batman type. Every new detail they release makes the film sound more and more like a steaming pile of shit, so I can't say I have much faith here.

Seriously, this film looks shitty.

_How shitty is it?_

It's so shitty, they should retitle it "Scatman vs. Pooperman."

_*Audience Applauds*_


----------



## Harsky (Aug 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> But that's right. Batman movies are pretty much always about the villain, and they're the most remembered part of the films they're in by far (Jack Nicholson's Joker, Heath Ledger's Joker, Tom Hardy's Bane, Arnold's Mr. Freeze, Jim Carrey's Riddler, etc.). The villains are flamboyant and memorable, with the funny quips and quotable speeches; most of the time, Batman's just there to act heroically stoic (and/or stoically heroic) and then punch them in the jaw.
> 
> As for the news at hand... eh? I think Affleck's a fine enough actor, but I'm not sure if he's really the Batman type. Every new detail they release makes the film sound more and more like a steaming pile of shit, so I can't say I have much faith here.
> 
> ...


 
Some men just want to see the world SKEEBABABABABOPBABABOP.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 23, 2013)

I never thought much of Affleck as an actor.  Good director, though.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ew, ew, ew, ew, EW!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!

lol jk but no I still Affleck should play Batman, unless its like some reboot of the movie series.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not against this because it's Ben Affleck but I'm against this because he looks way too similar to Christian Bale.

Why can't they just cast someone like Josh Brolin or John Hamm who actually look like they could be both Bruce Wayne and Batman?


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 23, 2013)

This makes it pretty clear that this does not take place in the "Dark Knight" universe.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy there is finally some information on the sequel, I'm looking forward to it! I liked Bale, although his voice was annoying as fuck, but Bale is a great actor in general. 
Affleck wouldn't be my first choice, but we'll see how it turns out. Not necessarily negative about this, I'm a big fan of the Dark Knight Trilogy, enjoyed them all tremendously.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 23, 2013)

Let us not forget his stellar performance in DareDevil.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Let us not forget his stellar performance in DareDevil.


 

Much like Daredevil, he couldn't see this happening.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 23, 2013)

////


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 23, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> I would either Get Val Kilmer or George Clooney for Batman vs Superman.......THOSE were the Best Batmen ever
> 
> All i can say is Rubber Nipples.......


Did you see Val Kilmer in the past 10 years ? He must weight 300 pounds by now LOL.
And George Clooney just doesn't have the physicality to pull off a convincing Batman after Bale, he might still be a great Bruce Wayne, but  you need more then  embedded muscles in the suit these days to successfully portrait a super hero, look at the shirtless Thor, Superman Captain America.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Let us not forget his stellar performance in DareDevil.


 
I liked DareDevil to be honest. It wasn't the best and had its flaws, but I enjoyed it. Minus the director was just pure shit. Still better than all 3 Spider-Man films, that's for sure. Also, Michael Clarke Duncan was awesome in it.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben Affleck is a pretty cool actor, I definitely loved his performance in Daredevil.
Is the Batman in this upcoming movie the same from the Dark Knight trilogy? If so, I don't think this would work. If it's separate it'll work.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Remember that time they hired that gay cowboy from 10 Things I Hate About You to play The Joker?


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 24, 2013)

Remember that time 007 fans wanted to boycott Casino Royale because they didn't like Daniel Craig ?
We had the same discussion here on the Temp and my words were give the guy a chance, he's a great actor he can actually pull it off....boy was I right or right ? 

Not saying that the Affleck is a natural born Batman.....


----------



## Bake (Aug 24, 2013)

Batman is crap.
With that said I think Ben Affleck will pull it off.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben Affleck has done quite a few good movies. I can't hate on the choice.

It seems like the people bitching about Daredevil and Gigli are trapped in 2003... I'm sure they are probably listening to Limp Bizkit and Nelly right now too, which they downloaded from the brand new iTunes Store onto their 3d gen iPod...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

For those of you who are fans of "Community"



Spoiler


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 26, 2013)

Ugh no.
I hate all the "MUH BOSTON PRIDE" actors.
Hate them so much.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2013)

Something I think we can all agree with.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 1, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Let us not forget his stellar performance in DareDevil.


 
Damn, you beat me to it.  But I still don't think he's a good choice for Batman. Daredevil might be an orphan that had something happen to him, but it's just not the same as Batman. (But he's still a good actor)


----------



## Depravo (Sep 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Damn, you beat me to it.  But I still don't think he's a good choice for Batman. Daredevil might be an orphan that had something happen to him, but it's just not the same as Batman. (But he's still a good actor)


Either you missed the sarcasm in my post or I missed it in yours.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 1, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Either you missed the sarcasm in my post or I missed it in yours.


 
I was hoping you weren't being sarcastic. His performance wasn't as god-awful as some people make it out to be. It was at least mediocre.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I was hoping you weren't being sarcastic. His performance wasn't as god-awful as some people make it out to be. It was at least mediocre.


It's easy to hate on someone for a movie they made 10 years ago.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> It's easy to hate on someone for a movie they made 10 years ago.



Son of a..... they said nobody would know who I was in 10 years and it was basically easy money.


----------

